# Old folks carry your passport



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

A reminder as it has probably been mentioned before. The Italian government allows free entrance to any EU citizen over 65 to the properities they manage but you MUST prove it with your passport. Went to the Villa E'est today in Tivoli. Still got the bruise where my wife hit me cos I forgot passport :lol: 

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

What did you do then Dick? Let her go in on her passport and go down the pub to nurse the bruise/hurt pride?


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Last year went to the coliseum in Rome , forgot my passport but had my railcard, the gorgeous young lady let me and my friend in for free when I introduced him as my Dad :lol: but the other guys four in all over seventy all had to pay, don't forget your passport and it will save you a few quid :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Would they accept a laminated colour copy? I am rather loath to carry my passport around with me, I keep it in the safe normally and have a copy for campsites and proof of ID.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Would they accept a laminated colour copy? I am rather loath to carry my passport around with me, I keep it in the safe normally and have a copy for campsites and proof of ID.


On the downside no Mike. I tried a photocopy at Villa Andriana and had to get the real thing out of my other pocket.

On the positive side I am saving truckloads of money. Just wish I hadn't married a younger woman :lol:

Dick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: thanks Dick, will bear it in mind for later in the year.


----------

